
Our dev culture is based on Bushido Samurai Code - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/our-dev-culture-is-based-on-bushido-samurai-code-my-interview-with-the-vp-of-engineering-at-gigsmart/
======
riskymagemerge
Assume positive intent is one of the most important ideas for teams.
Especially right now when we are never in the same room and many of the non-
verbal communication clues are gone. I also like heroic courage - never
thought of it in a developer context but it totally makes sense. Cool article.

------
davetwichell
Worth checking out if only for the Zoom video background

